# Lubricants for ********



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

"So,'" said the first ******* "Ah heard y'all havin' tripplets? How'd y'all manage that?"

"Well" said the second ******* "Me and the misses was goin' at it in the back of my pick up truck and we needed some lube. So I grabbed the first thing I could find, a can of 3-in-1 oil.

"Dang!" said the first "Good thing y'all didn't use WD-40!"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rasA4 (Apr 23, 2019)

j8keith said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## cligan (May 20, 2019)




----------

